# Home Inspection



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I can recommend Helen Eaton POA Dubai


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We have used Snag and Inspect as a company and found them extremely professional and thorough.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hope it's not JVT.... Nakheel build quality is shocking!!!! Water pipes bursting all the time, tiles chipping easy, grouting falling out list goes on....


----------



## Garbuttj (Feb 2, 2013)

*Home inspection*

For anyone wanting a home inspection in Dubai there are now Royal Institution Of Chartered Surveyors (RICS) who provide a full range of surveys to suit budgets and investor requirements. Onvizio is one such firm who are registered with Dubai Real Estate Regulatory Agency and use UK Professional Chartered Building Surveyors.


----------



## Charlene28 (Oct 23, 2014)

We've contacted Snag & Inspect before and it's the only inspection company in the UAE certified by the International Association of Certified Home Inspectors – InterNACHI.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Charlene28 said:


> We've contacted Snag & Inspect before and it's the only inspection company in the UAE certified by the International Association of Certified Home Inspectors – InterNACHI.


 This is a very old post so I would imagine OP has sorted this by now. And I'd already recommended them if you scroll up.


----------

